# my cat comes iddoors to pee and poo in



## frida (Jun 24, 2011)

my 1 year old cat has access to large quiet garden during the day and has a litter tray indoors for overnight ( don't have a catflap). I know that she toilets outside during the day and occasionally uses the litter tray at night. The tray is kept in the cloakroom and if the door is left open during the day she will use it. She will even come in from the garden to use it. Now she has come in and pee'd on the carpet in front of the closed cloakroom door. How can I encourage her to toilet outside during the day? She has pee'd on this spot only once before, several weeks ago.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Perhaps there is another cat who has access to the garden who is intimidating her. Or perhaps the ground isn't suitable for her to use (wet, overused, hard soil, not deep enough to scratch in). Why not install a cat flap and let her have free access to the litter tray at all times? My cats have access to the outdoors but they generally prefer to use the litter trays indoors (I suspect they do not like their paws to get muddy).


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

koekemakranka said:


> Perhaps there is another cat who has access to the garden who is intimidating her. Or perhaps the ground isn't suitable for her to use (wet, overused, hard soil, not deep enough to scratch in). Why not install a cat flap and let her have free access to the litter tray at all times? My cats have access to the outdoors but they generally prefer to use the litter trays indoors (I suspect they do not like their paws to get muddy).


^^^Agree .If she is happy using her tray indoors rather than outside then I would just leave her to it.The last thing you want is a cat stressed over toilet issues.I had a semi feral who was used to "outdoors" but as soon as he was able to have house access he came in to use a tray rather than outside.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

you could also try the trick of turning over a little area of soil in the garden for daytime if out and sprinkle a bit of the litter from her tray over the area she may use it .At least in the day period. You can also inch by inch move her tray towards the back door. So at least shes near the garden might give you enough warning to let her out to go toilet if you are around. id carry on using a tray at night.


----------



## Viki (Jul 16, 2009)

She must feel safer for some reason or just prefers her tray at times indoors. I would always leave one available. My cat always goes outside but i still have a tray for him in case, proved it was worth it this winter when he didn't like the snow and so used it the whole time until he ventured back outside. Its nice to have options


----------

